# What Are The Symptoms Of Sour Crop?



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Title Says All.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Hiyas,

Conditions like sour crop shouldn't really ever occur if the chickens are being fed properly, they need simple food like hard corn, wheat, barley, grit, layers pellets. Things that they can digest. If a lot of soft food is fed then the chicken will get bunged up and be unable to digest the food. Bread is one thing that is incredibly bad it goes to a goo that may then ferment. Likewise too much fruit or soft vegetables can cause it. As can worms or bacteria.

Ifd this is the same chicken that wouldn't perch last night I wonder if they are unwell and weak? How are they today.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Hiyas,
> 
> Conditions like sour crop shouldn't really ever occur if the chickens are being fed properly, they need simple food like hard corn, wheat, barley, grit, layers pellets. Things that they can digest. If a lot of soft food is fed then the chicken will get bunged up and be unable to digest the food. Bread is one thing that is incredibly bad it goes to a goo that may then ferment. Likewise too much fruit or soft vegetables can cause it. As can worms or bacteria.
> 
> Ifd this is the same chicken that wouldn't perch last night I wonder if they are unwell and weak? How are they today.


Hiya. 
We lost one on Thursday night, due to suspected sour crop. She'd had sour crop, but never really recovered.

One if the new ones is looking very tired, just sitting in the same place for hours. They're fed layers pellets, corn and that's about it. Somewhere we read that to mix layers pellets with olive oil and feed. We did that to try and get some oil in her and see if it lossened anything up in there.

We've felt her crop and it was soft. But that was like at the end of the day, so understandably should be reasonably full. 
Yet unlike the one we lost, when we masaged her crop nothing happened, whereas with the previous hen she was sick and her breath smelt awful. Nothing like this. Any ideas?

This is the same bird who won't perch.. so, I'm unsure.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh dear, I am so sorry about your poor hens. Does this one that won't perch look ill? Have you checked their butt? Is it clean, no runs or anything, does she look fluffed up and cold? Have you checked their pen and run? what else has been on their ground maybe before them?


----------



## birdcrazy (Oct 12, 2009)

hi , if your chicken/chickens have sour crop try holding the chicken upside down and gently massage the crop from bottom to top to help release some of the fluids, then add some natural yogart to some pellets and a small amount of apple cider viniger to the drinking water, this can be feed and watered in this way for a few days and should really help as long as it hasn't gone too far hope this helps


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Oh dear, I am so sorry about your poor hens. Does this one that won't perch look ill? Have you checked their butt? Is it clean, no runs or anything, does she look fluffed up and cold? Have you checked their pen and run? what else has been on their ground maybe before them?


Thanks.
Yes the hen that won't perch does look ill, almost exactly like the one we lost. I have noticed that the area around the vent is dirty. - what could this mean? She just looks sad..


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

birdcrazy said:


> hi , if your chicken/chickens have sour crop try holding the chicken upside down and gently massage the crop from bottom to top to help release some of the fluids, then add some natural yogart to some pellets and a small amount of apple cider viniger to the drinking water, this can be feed and watered in this way for a few days and should really help as long as it hasn't gone too far hope this helps


Thankyou. Yes we did that with the other hen.


----------



## Kenny2009 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,
My chooks have suffered with sour crop in the past but only when thye had eaten long bits of grass. It usually goes within a couple of days but they will show a funny neck movement, like they are trying to gag. If you can massage their crop for a good couple of minutes, this should help get rid of some of the fluid.


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

Kenny2009 said:


> Hi,
> My chooks have suffered with sour crop in the past but only when thye had eaten long bits of grass. It usually goes within a couple of days but they will show a funny neck movement, like they are trying to gag. If you can massage their crop for a good couple of minutes, this should help get rid of some of the fluid.


Yes. Noticed thos neck movements. So they are defiantley linked to sour crop?


----------

